# canning corn chowder



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

A have a recipe for canning corn chowder with the following ingredients:

4 cups corn kernals
3 cups water
1 tablespoon instant chicken bouillon granules
4 cups cubed, peeled potatoes
1 1/2 cups sliced onion
1 cup chopped celery
1/4 teaspoon pepper

Heat to boiling, then process in pressure canner, makes 5 pints. At serving time add 1/2 cup milk and 1/4 cup cheese.

Here is my question:
Instead of using the chicken bouillon granules, what if I used my homemade chicken stock for the water, and left the bouillon out completely? It doesn't seem like it would be unsafe. What do you think?


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Probably okay. You may have to add salt if your homemade stock isn't very salty.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Your recipe looks yummy. How long do you process it for?


----------



## cmtigger (Aug 19, 2011)

I would process it for the time you'd process soup or stock instead of the shorter time that bullion involves. But it sounds good.


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

Melco-
Process at 10 lbs pressure (weighted canner) or 11 lbs for dial guage canner for 85 minutes


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Thanks adding this to my quick meals.


----------



## Chickapea57 (Aug 22, 2017)

northergardener said:


> A have a recipe for canning corn chowder with the following ingredients:
> 
> 4 cups corn kernals
> 3 cups water
> ...


How long would I process quarts?


----------

